# Gigantische Brassen in Serie



## Leif (19. April 2007)

Hi @ all.

Von soe einem Tripp träumen wahrscheinlich viele Brassenangler.

http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/msvc_intern/11008_13_20070418121544.jpg







13 Brassen über 10 Pfund: Der dänische Spezialist Poul Stolling aus dem Prologic Friedfisch-Team hat denkwürdiges Wochenende hinter sich.


Poul fischte vom 14. bis 15. April 2007 gezielt auf Großbrassen, an einem See, der für seine großen Weißfische bekannt ist. Alle Konditionen stimmten: milder Wind blies in die Bucht, die Poul zuvor mit Hanf, und Mais präpariert hatte. Zusätzlich fütterte er den Crustacean Feedermix und Hanf Pellets von DD Baits. 

Schon in der ersten Nacht fing er einen Brassen von 5,4 kg gefolgt von einem 11,4 Kilo schweren Karpfen. Der Wind wurde stärker und mit ihm kamen die Großen. Poul gelang es, nicht weniger als 13 Brassen über der magischen 10 Pfund Marke zu überlisten. Drei Exemplare waren sogar schwerer als 12 Pfund (6, 6,2 und 6,8 kg). Der größte Schleimer brachte mehr als stolze 14 Pfund (7,1 kg) auf die Waage!

Der Spezialist überlistete die Fische mit so genannten "Inline Bolt Rig's". Dazu montierte er „Tungsten Uptraces“,  Taipan-Vorfachmaterial und einen C2 Haken in Größe 6, alle Produkte von Prologic. Auch mit seinen Hakenködern unterschied sich Poul von der Konkurrenz am Wasser: An allen Ruten fischte er High Stim Pop Up Boilies von DD Baits mit Indian Spice Flavour.


Quelle: www.fischundfang.de


----------



## rotauge88 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

mir würde schon eine brasse in dieser größenordnung reichen |supergri


----------



## Leif (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Da hast du recht. So denken viele.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Na dann nix wie ab ins auto...

In der Donau bei Regensburg sind Brassen um die 5 kg keine Seltenheit....:k


----------



## Skorpion (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Hi,

wer  große Brassen gerne beangelt  muss  mal unbedingt  nach HH kommen. Hier in der Elbe tummeln sich unmengen an Großbrassen rum. 

Der Brassenbestand nimmt hier  "überhand", wir haken beim Zanderangeln  immer wieder fette große Brassen. Mit der Zeit ist es echt nervig |evil:  son teil zu erwischen. Man denkt  immer wieder es ist ein Superzander an der Angel. #d 

Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn jemand endlich die Bestände ordentlich dezimiren würde |supergri 
Ich sehe zwar  immer wieder wie unsere Rusischen Kollegen versuchen son Teil zu fangen, aber das klappt bei den nicht  so  richtig :q da müssen richtige Angler ran #6

Sollte einer von euch mal hier in der Gegend sein, dann mal bitte melden, er kann gerne einige Angelstellen "aufräumen"|supergri


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

das Tierchen stammt aus der letzen Saison. Gefangen in der Donau bei Ilkhofen...


----------



## Leif (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



brassenkiller01 schrieb:


> das Tierchen stammt aus der letzen Saison. Gefangen in der Donau bei Ilkhofen...



Hi du.

Nicht schlecht.
Hast du wohl auf kopfrute gefangen.
Welchen gummizug hast du denn da drauf gehabt?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Jep, das schöne Teil kam mit der Kopfrute...

ich hatte nen 9 er Latex eingespannt...


----------



## fantazia (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

also eigentlich reizen brassen mich ja echt null.nerven mich  eher schon wenn ich auf karpfen angel.aber son 10pfünder würde mich doch freuen|supergri.


----------



## Leif (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



brassenkiller01 schrieb:


> Jep, das schöne Teil kam mit der Kopfrute...
> 
> ich hatte nen 9 er Latex eingespannt...



Das macht Spass.
Wenn die sich dann noch gegen die Strömung quer stellen.
Sag mal weiß du was von irgendwelchen Cups (Triana, Tubertini....) in cheb Tschechien?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Sicher weiß ich da was *g*

ich persönlich fisch da aber nicht mit, da mir die Startgelder einfach zu hoch sind...


Weitere Termine in unserer Region findest du auch auf unserer Homepage *zwinker*


----------



## Leif (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Super.

Weiß du ob jemand vom Trianateam mitangelt oder Peer saddler?
Sind die Leute aus meiner alten heimat.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Der  Peer Saddler ist dort auf jedem Fall am Start.

Der Peer ist aber auch bei unserem Tandemcup in Eixendorf mit ein paar Leuten aus NRW am Start.


----------



## Leif (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Na, hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn der in cheb nicht dabei gewesen wäre.
Der wird schon aufräumen.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

ja, er ist da meißt gut dabei, wenn er an "unserem" Günther Gröting vorbei kommt ....


----------



## Leif (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Wo war der denn letztes jahr?
Zweiter?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

boaaa... keine Ahnung. 

Weiß nur, das der Günther letztes Jahr gewonnen hat...


----------



## borchi (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



Leif schrieb:


> Wo war der denn letztes jahr?
> Zweiter?


 

Peer war letztes Jahr mit Thomas Pruchnowski am Start. Du kannst Du der Seite www.champions-team.de dann unter Berichte-internationale Berichte über das Angeln in Cheb lesen.

Peer angelt übrigens in einem Tubertini Team....


----------



## borchi (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



Skorpion schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer große Brassen gerne beangelt muss mal unbedingt nach HH kommen. Hier in der Elbe tummeln sich unmengen an Großbrassen rum.
> 
> ...


 
Hi ich komme aus er Nähe von HH, wenn Du mir einen Tipp geben könntest wo man grosse Brassen fängt, dann wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## AnglerausCelle (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Hallo!

Habe am 14.04. bei uns am Vereinsteich auch einen schönen Brassen von 43cm und ca. 4,5 Pfund gefangen. Für unseren Teich ist das schon eine recht kapitale Brasse, das dank unserer "Russischen Kollegen" unser Brassenbestand recht reduziert ist. Meine Vereinskameraden und ich sind schon sehr froh, solche Brassen bei uns zu fangen. Schaut auch mal auf www.asv-winsen.de auf dem Link "Angler berichten" nach. Das war nicht mein einziger Fang an diesem Tag.

Schönen Gruß aus Celle


----------



## Askorond (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Mal ne allgemeine Frage: Warum stehen die Russen eigentlich immer so tierisch auf Brassen. Bzw: Warum nehmen die eigentlich immer alles an Fischen mit was die fangen? Ständig wollen die nur Brassen!

Hab die bisher nie gefragt. Haben die ein spezielles Brassenmenü? Oder essen die einfach alles was vor den Haken schwimmt!??!


----------



## Steffen90 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



Askorond schrieb:


> Oder essen die einfach alles was vor den Haken schwimmt!??!


ja den eindruck hab ich auch#d leider...... aber nicht alle sind so


----------



## AnglerausCelle (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Die meißten Russen machen mit den "kleinen" Fischen, wie Rotaugen und Brassen Trockenfisch. Sie legen diese in Salz ein und anschießend werden diese zum trocknen aufgehangen. Wenn diese fertig sind, werden diee Fische mit reichlich Vodka gegessen...

Häufig wird wirklich alles mitgenommen was vor den Haken schwimmt...


----------



## arno (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Moin!
Ob das ne Leistung war?!
Es ist bekannt das in dem Gewässer große Brassen zu fangen sind!
Wenn das also so ist, wo soll denn da was aussergewöhnliches drann sein?
14 Brassen kann man wohl an jedem Gewässer fangen, dann eben im Durchschnit der Größe des gewässers!
So stellen sich also Profis zur Schau!
Mh, naja!
Übrigens fangen wir hier auch große Brassen, manchmal auch viele!
Nur bei uns gibt nicht immer nur große Brassen!


----------



## plattform7 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



AnglerausCelle schrieb:


> Die meißten Russen machen mit den "kleinen" Fischen, wie Rotaugen und Brassen Trockenfisch. Sie legen diese in Salz ein und anschießend werden diese zum trocknen aufgehangen. Wenn diese fertig sind, werden diee Fische mit reichlich Vodka gegessen...



Trockenfisch und Vodka? Da verwechselst du was... Diese salzigen Fische werden wenn, dann mit Bier verspeist, anstelle von Chips und Nüssen - eine sehr gesunde und leckere Alternative, wie ich finde...

Fast jeder Fisch ist essbar, wenn man weis, wie dieser zubereitet werden muss. Der eine steht auf Dorsch, der andere kann auch mit Rotaugen was anfangen... That´s life...

PS: Hat schon hier jemand kleine Rotaugen, ausgenommen und geschuppt, im Mehl paniert und in der Pfanne im heißen Öl richtig gut angebraten probiert? Wohl eher nicht, weil zu viel Fummel-Arbeit. Das Ergebnis kann sich, zumindest meinem Gaumen nach, auch mit einem Lachs-Filet aufnehmen...

...Was der Bauer nicht kennt, isst er halt nicht (und versteht es auch nicht) ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Zu den Brassen: schlecht schmecken die nicht, kann mich an keinen negativen Fall von früher erinnern, dat geit schon. Außerdem sollen sie immer besser als Karpfen schmecken, und das ist auch meine Erfahrung, Brassen zieht lange nicht so schnell den Modergeschmack an. Dann wird mit stark verarbeiteten Fisch Fleischwolf/Klopse und Gewürzen das Fischfleisch eh zur Rohmasse, nicht zum Bratenfilet. Wie plattform7 sagt: es hängt von einigen Sachen ab.

Die kleinen Weißfischlis in eine Friteuse mit 170 Grad geworfen, kurz durch, lecker :k die komplett incl. Gräten zu knabbern, alles cross und genug Knochen/Grätenzeugs was man zum Nachschub ja braucht. (einfacher + besser als Pfanne )


----------



## plattform7 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



AngelDet schrieb:


> (einfacher + besser als Pfanne )



Jup, hats Recht Det - das ist noch einfacher... Ich hatte keine und musste es in der Pfanne machen #h Wer´s kennt, wird sich Finger danach lecken :q


----------



## Albino (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Hallo

Rotaugen oder Rotfedern sind was ganz feines!Die schmecken einfach nur klasse.Der tip mit dem fritieren is ja richtig gut.Wird ja mit Stint genauso gemacht.Werd das bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.


Mfg Albino|wavey:


----------



## arno (22. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Trockenfisch und Vodka? Da verwechselst du was... Diese salzigen Fische werden wenn, dann mit Bier verspeist, anstelle von Chips und Nüssen - eine sehr gesunde und leckere Alternative, wie ich finde...
> 
> Fast jeder Fisch ist essbar, wenn man weis, wie dieser zubereitet werden muss. Der eine steht auf Dorsch, der andere kann auch mit Rotaugen was anfangen... That´s life...
> 
> ...



Tja, und in manchen Gewässern sieht es nach der Russeninvasion so aus, das die Raubfische verhungern!
Nichts gegen Russen ( oder Rußlanddeutsche), aber da hört dann der Spaß auf!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Russlandeutsche oder Russen =osteuropäische komorane:q


----------



## arno (22. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Russlandeutsche oder Russen =osteuropäische komorane:q



Leider ist es so!#d 
Und Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!#c


----------



## plattform7 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



arno schrieb:


> Tja, und in manchen Gewässern sieht es nach der Russeninvasion so aus, das die Raubfische verhungern!
> Nichts gegen Russen ( oder Rußlanddeutsche), aber da hört dann der Spaß auf!



Zum Einen ging es mir um die Möglichkeit der Verwertung, die nicht jeder in Anspruch nehmen will oder kann - deshalb weiß ich nicht warum du mich dabei zitierst #c...

Zum Zweiten: LÖL...

Dann müssen die schleunigst einem der Top-Stipper-Teams beitretten - würden dann ja die Konkurenz in Grund und Boden schlagen ...

Im Ernst... Glaubste das wirklich? :q
Vielleicht liegt es doch an dem "Können" der Bewirtschafter? |rolleyes 

@Dorsch888
Bist ja ein ganz lustiger |rolleyes


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Gude plattform7 !

Merkste was, wir kamen nach tollen Kochtipps mal wieder auf die schiefe Bahn. Beste Grüße  #h


----------



## arno (22. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Zum Einen ging es mir um die Möglichkeit der Verwertung, die nicht jeder in Anspruch nehmen will oder kann - deshalb weiß ich nicht warum du mich dabei zitierst #c...
> 
> Zum Zweiten: LÖL...
> 
> ...



Sorry, wollte niemandem auf die Füße treten!
Aber ich sage, immer was ich denke!


----------



## Breamhunter (22. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



plattform7 schrieb:


> PS: Hat schon hier jemand kleine Rotaugen, ausgenommen und geschuppt, im Mehl paniert und in der Pfanne im heißen Öl richtig gut angebraten probiert?



Anschließend kann man den (Weiß-)Fisch auch noch sauer einlegen. Schmeckt dann (fast) wie Brathering.:m

Mir geht nur der Hut hoch, wenn ich sehe, wie die o.a. "Sportfreunde" mit dem Fang umgehen. Werden teilweise lebend in die Tüte geworfen|gr: Außerdem wird auch gerne mal sämtlicher Müll liegengelassen#d


----------



## plattform7 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



arno schrieb:


> Sorry, wollte niemandem auf die Füße treten!
> Aber ich sage, immer was ich denke!



Nee, hast Du nicht, keine Sorge ... Wie Zanderfänger schon sagt, entwickelt sich irgendwie fast jedes Thema zu dem hier angesprochenen - das ist traurig und nur das habe ich gemeint... Dann steigern sich wieder Paar Konsorten so rein, dass der Thread geschlossen werden muss - das ist traurig...


----------



## Borusse (22. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Mir geht nur der Hut hoch, wenn ich sehe, wie die o.a. "Sportfreunde" mit dem Fang umgehen. Werden teilweise lebend in die Tüte geworfen|gr: Außerdem wird auch gerne mal sämtlicher Müll liegengelassen#d


 
ich muss Dir da leider Recht geben.
Ich frage mich nur wie kommen diese Leute alle an den so hoch gelobten Fischerreischein in Deutschland.


----------



## arno (22. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Nee, hast Du nicht, keine Sorge ... Wie Zanderfänger schon sagt, entwickelt sich irgendwie fast jedes Thema zu dem hier angesprochenen - das ist traurig und nur das habe ich gemeint... Dann steigern sich wieder Paar Konsorten so rein, dass der Thread geschlossen werden muss - das ist traurig...


Na, dann wollen wir mal sehen, das der Threat nicht geschlossen wird!


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. April 2007)

*AW: Gigantische Brassen in Serie*

Probiert doch mal Brassenpommes davon! #6 #6 #6


----------

